# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  متى يصبح الضأن جذعا ؟؟ مسألة مهمة في السن المعتبرة في الأضحية والعقيقة ونحوهما

## أبو عزام بن يوسف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيممن المعلوم أن أصغر سن مجزي في الضأن في الأضحية والعقيقة ونحوهما هو الجذع في أصح أقوالالعلماء 
فالمسألة: متى يصبح الضأن جذعا ؟؟  
هل إذا بلغ الضأن ستة أشهر يكون مجزيا ؟  أمإذا بلغ سنة ؟  أم ماذا ؟؟ 

اختلف الفقهاء وأهل اللغة في السن الذي يصبح فيه الضأن جذعا كما يلي :
أولاً: اختلاف الفقهاء :
اختلفالفقهاء في سن الجذع من الضأن على أقوال :
القولالأول :أن الجذع من الضأن هو ما تم له ستة أشهر ، وبه قال الحنفيةوالحنابل  ة و قول عند المالكية وقول عند الشافعية  ، واشترط الحنفية أن يكون الجذع عظيم الجثة بحيثلو خُلطت بالثنايا يشتبه على الناظر من بعيد ، أما لو كان صغير الجثة فلا يجزئ[1]
القولالثاني :أن الجذع من الضأن ما تم له سنة ودخل في الثانية ، وبه قال المالكيةوهو الأصح عند الشافعية وهو اختيار ابن حزم .
قال بعضالشافعية : لو أجذعت قبل سنة أجزأت أي أسقطت سنها[2]
القولالثالث :أن الجذع  هو ابن ثمانية أشهر أوتسعة أشهر ، وبه قال الزعفراني ، ولكل من المالكية  والشافعية والحنابلة قول بأنه ابن ثمانيةأشهر [3]
القولالرابع :أن الجذع ابن سبعة أشهر  ، وهو رواية أخرى للزعفراني  وبه قال السرخسي[4]
القولالخامس :عبر بعض الحنفية بقولهم : الجذع ما أتى عليه أكثر الحول[5]وهو داخل في بعض الأقوال السابقة .
القولالسادس :أنه ابن عشرة أشهر ، وهو قول للمالكية[6]
ويمكنإجمال الأقوال إلى قولين : 
الأول:أن الجذع ما تم له سنة 
الثاني:ما دون سنة إلى ستة أشهر  

[1] بدائع الصنائع للكاساني 6/301،299 ، الهداية شرحالبداية 4/497 ، البحر الرائق شرح كنزالدقائق 6/171 ،رد المحتار على الدر المختار 9/466 ، التاج والإكليل لمختصرخليل4/354 ، الثمر الدانى ص391 ، الذخيرة للقرافي 3/427 ، روضة الطالبينص433 ، الإنصاف للمرداوي الحنبلي 9/337 ومعه الشرح و الـمقنع  ، الفروع لابن مفلح ص477

[2] الشرح الكبير مع حاشية الدسوقي 2/386 ، الذخيرةللقرافي 3/427 ،  روضة الطالبين ص433

[3] المبسوط للسرخسي 2/1483 ، بدائع الصنائعللكاساني 6/301 ، الهداية شرح البداية 4/497 ، البحرالرائق شرح كنز الدقائق 6/171 ، رد المحتار على الدر المختار 9/465 ، الذخيرةللقرافي 3/427 ، روضة الطالبين ص433 ، بداية المحتاج في شرح المنهاج 7/181 ، نهايةالمحتاج في شرح المنهاج 6/171 ، الإنصاف للمرداوي الحنبلي 9/338 ومعه الشرحوالمقنع ، المحلى لابن حزم ص885

[4] المبسوط للسرخسي 2/1483 ، بدائع الصنائعللكاساني 6/301 ، الهداية شرح البداية 4/497 ، البحرالرائق شرح كنز الدقائق 6/171 ، رد المحتار على الدر المختار 9/465

[5] المبسوط للسرخسي 2/1483 ، بدائع الصنائعللكاساني 6/301 ، الهداية شرح البداية 4/497 ، البحرالرائق شرح كنز الدقائق 6/171 ، رد المحتار على الدر المختار 9/465

[6]الثمر الدانى ص391

----------


## أبو عزام بن يوسف

سببالخلاف ما يلي : 
أولاً: هللهذا التحديد دليل في الشرع  أم يرجع فيذلك إلى  اللغة ؟
قال بعض الحنفيةأنه في الشرع ما له ستة أشهر , أما في اللغة فهو ما له سنة[1]
ثانيا: اختلافأهل اللغة في التحديد ، إذ أنهم اختلفوا كما سيأتي .
ثالثا: هل اسم ( الجذع ) سن محددة أم اسم له في زمن؟
قالفي القاموس : " اسم له في زمن وليس بسن تنبت أو تسقط [2]"وقال ابن الأعرابي " الإجذاع وقت وليس بسن [3]"
والتحقيقفي المسألة:
 أنه لا يوجد دليل في الشرع يدل على سن معتبرة ، وإنماالمرجع في ذلك إلى أهل اللغة كما قال القرافي " التحاكم في ذلك إلى أهل اللغة[4] "، وقال الأزهري في تهذيب اللغة " وينبغي أن يفسرقولُ العرب فيه تفسيرا مُشْبَعا، لحاجة الناس إلى معرفته في أضاحيهم وصَدقاتهموغيرها [5]"
 فلذا سنعدُ كلامَ أهلِ اللغةِ مرجعا في المسألة .

[1] رد المحتار على الدر المختار 9/465

[2] القاموس المحيط ص708

[3] المصباح المنير للفيومي ص87

 [4] الذخيرة للقرافي 3/427

[5] تهذيب اللغة للأزهري مادة (جذع)

----------


## أبو عزام بن يوسف

ثانيا: اختلاف أهل اللغة :
اختلفأهل اللغة في الجذع على ثلاثة أقوال :
القولالأول : الْجَذَعُ مِنْ الضَّأْنِ ، هُوَ مَا أَتَمَّعَامًا كَامِلا وَدَخَلَ فِي الثَّانِي مِنْ أَعْوَامِهِ ، فَلا يَزَالُجَذَعًا حَتَّى يُتِمَّ عَامَيْنِ وَيَدْخُلَ فِي الثَّالِثِ فَيَكُونُ ثَنِيًّاحِينَئِ  ذٍ ، قاله أكثرُ أهلِ اللغةِ منهم  الْكِسَائِيُّ،و  َالأَصْمَعِيُّ، وَأَبُو عُبَيْدٍ و ابْنُ قُتَيْبَةَ و الْعَدَبَّسُالْ  كِلابِيُّ، وَأَبُو فَقْعَسٍ الأَسَدِيُّ ولم يذكر الثعالبي و صاحب القاموس غيرهذا المعنى   قال النووي عن هذا القول " هو الأشهر عندأهل اللغة وغيرهم . وكذا قال الشوكاني  [1]"
القولالثاني : قال ابن الأعرابي أنه ستة أشهر، إلا أنه لم يطلق القول بذلك إذ أنه فرق بين حال أبويها بقوله " إِن كان ابنشابَّيْن أَجْذَعَ لستة أَشهر إِلى سبعة أَشهر وإِن كان ابن هَرِمَيْن أَجْذَعَلثمانية أَشهر إِلى عشرة أَشهر[2]" 
القولالثالث :تجذع الضأن لثمانية أشهر أو تسعةوبه قال الأصمعي [3]




[1] نقل أكثر ذلك ذلك ابن حزم في المحلى ص885 ، و ينظرفقه اللغة للثعالبي ص134 و لسان العرب لابن منظور 2/68 مادة (جذع ) والنهاية لابنالأثير 1/246 والقاموس المحيط ص709 و المنهاج شرح صحيح مسلم بن الحجاج  13/120 ونيل الأوطار 3/643

[2] لسان العرب 2/68 مادة جذع ، وقدنص الأزهري أن من أسباب سرعة الإجذاع خِصب السنة وكثرة اللبن والعُشْب . ينظرالإحالة السابقة .

[3]تهذيب اللغة للأزهري مادة (جذع)

----------


## أبو عزام بن يوسف

والنتيجةمن البحث الـمتواضع  :
·      أن معرفة القولالراجح في المسألة مرجعه لأهل اللغة .
·      أن إطلاق القولبأن الجذع ما تم له ستة أشهر  فيه نظر ؛ لأنمن قال بهذا السن من أهل اللغة لم يطلق القول به ، بل جعل أهل اللغة لذلك بعضالمؤثرات لإجذاعها ، وهما كما يلي :
1.   حال أبويها فقالبعضهم " إِن كان ابن شابَّيْن أَجْذَعَ لستة أَشهر إِلى سبعة أَشهر وإِن كانابن هَرِمَيْن أَجْذَعَ لثمانية أَشهر إِلى عشرة أَشهر[1]"
2.   خِصب السنةوكثرة اللبن والعُشْب 
·      أن الأقرب فيالجذع أنه ما تم له سنة ودخل في الثانية ؛ لما يلي :
1.      لتوارد كلام أكثر أهل اللغة عليه 
2.     ولأن الماعز تجذع إن تم له سنة والضأن شبية بها، , وينبه إلى أن  بعض أهل اللغة قالوا :إن الضأن أسرع إجذاعا من الماعز .
·      أننا إذا شككنافي إجذاع الضأن على أي قول ،  فالأصل عدم إجذاعها؛ لأنه اليقين  " واليقين لا يزولبالشك "  ، لكن إن تم له عاما كاملاودخل في الثاني فلا شك حينئذ ؛ لأنه سن متفق عليه بين العلماء في أنه أصبح جذعا . 

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين
كتبه: سيف يوسف السيف في 4/12/1434هـــ 


[1]لسان العرب2/68 مادة جذع و المصباح المنير للفيومي ص87

----------


## غالب الصميل

نفع الله بك أبا عزام.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## أبو عزام بن يوسف

وللفائدة فاللجنة الدائمة تقول بأن الجذع من الضأن هو ما تم له ستة أشهر   الفتوى رقم

( 2650 )

( 2897 )

----------


## أبو عزام بن يوسف

*وقلت مؤخرا في تاريخ 5/12/1435ـ :*
*لعله* *–** والعلم عند الله - أن الجذوعة للضأن كالبلوغ بالنسبة للإنسان ، فكمـا أن الإنسان له سنٌ لاحتمـال بلوغه وسنٌ ليقين بلوغه ، و السن الذي يحتمل فيه بلوغه لا نحكم له فيها بالبلوغ إلا مع توفر صفات أخرى كإنزال الـمني أو ظهور شعر العانة الخشن ونحوه  ، فكذا الضأن لها سن لاحتمال جذوعتها وهو ستة أشهر ولها سن ليقين جذوعها وهو سنة ، فإذا وجدنا صفات أخرى للجذوعة مع السن الذي يحتمل فيها جذوعتها تأكد لنا عندئذ جذوعتها ، كأن ترى ما له ستة أشهر أو سبعة أشهر ينزو على الأنثى أو ترى الأنثى التي له ستة أشهر أو سبعة ينزو عليها الفحل ، ومنها نوم الصوف على الظهر كما نقل ابن قدامة في المغني عن* *أبي القاسم* *قال**:* *سمعت أبي يقول : سألت بعض أهل البادية : كيف تعرفون الضأن إذا أجذع ؟ قال : لا تزال الصوفة قائمة على ظهره مادام حملا ، فإذا نامت الصوفة على ظهره ، علم أنه قد أجذع .اهـ أو غيرها من الصفات التي يعرف بها جذوعة الضأن*
*والله تعالى أعلم . 
كتبه سيف بن يوسف السيف 
*

----------

